# I've been bit.



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

i went to the gym and tried letting my kodi out of his kennel cuz he usually makes a mess but i wanted to trust him and i come home to a mess i open the door and he bolts out i catch him and he pulls i yell at him to go inside he runs to his kennel standard procedure as he is always mischevious i open his cage door to tell him to go out so i can have a sit down and talk to him i did this all in a very angry mood i reach down and try to pull him out he twists and turns and bites me he drew blood and its kinda bad, i freak out cuz he has never bit me i kicked the cage out of frustration (which now i realize didnt make matters any better) from the outside i show him my bleeding hand to show him how it hurt and he shows his teeth, he never growled or anything just showed his teeth a little i open the door to put him in the laundry room because his cage is a mess now he runs around the house trying to hide or something until he finally goes in the laundry room and i am in tears because my best friend bit me and i dont think i can trust him anymore.

what is the next step? i dont have the funds to go to an obedience class and at the moment i am lost in what to do my wife wants to get rid of him (out of anger of course because she is scared now) honestly i dont know what to do.

just thought id share my story with you guys to see what are your opinions thank you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So you were all freaked out, scared your puppy who just finished having a marvelous time tearing up your house, he ran into is safe refuge and you reached in and tried to pull him out and he bit you? That is a lot to ask a pup (and your dog still is still not fully an adult at about 14 months?)

How bad did he bite you? Showing him your bleeding hand is not going to mean anything to him but he may have, given the high anger energy at the moment, thought you were going to smack him with it. Have you ever smacked him?

Just go back and read what you wrote. Were YOU as out of control as it seems? I am not trying to be rude but a dog should only be expected to take so much.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So you scared the bejesus out of your dogand got bit when he chose fight over flight?

He doesn't need obedience. You need to change your approach and control your anger at him over choices you made.

You dog did not understand that he was supposed to feel bad over your bleeding hand. He only knew he needed to protect himself and you were still advancing on him while he was trapped in a cage and couldn't get away.

You do need to go to obedience class. It will teach you many things about dog behavior and how to approach situation. Maybe you'll have to give up going to the gym or a little while so you can afford the classes.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kodias Bear said:


> i went to the gym and tried letting my kodi out of his kennel cuz he usually makes a mess but i wanted to trust him and i come home to a mess i open the door and he bolts out i catch him and he pulls i yell at him to go inside he runs to his kennel standard procedure as he is always mischevious i open his cage door to tell him to go out so i can have a sit down and talk to him i did this all in a very angry mood i reach down and try to pull him out he twists and turns and bites me he drew blood and its kinda bad, i freak out cuz he has never bit me i kicked the cage out of frustration (which now i realize didnt make matters any better) from the outside i show him my bleeding hand to show him how it hurt and he shows his teeth, he never growled or anything just showed his teeth a little i open the door to put him in the laundry room because his cage is a mess now he runs around the house trying to hide or something until he finally goes in the laundry room and i am in tears because my best friend bit me and i dont think i can trust him anymore.
> 
> what is the next step? i dont have the funds to go to an obedience class and at the moment i am lost in what to do my wife wants to get rid of him (out of anger of course because she is scared now) honestly i dont know what to do.
> 
> just thought id share my story with you guys to see what are your opinions thank you.


Until Kodi is reliable remaining out of the crate, you should crate him anytime you have to leave. I want to trust Woolf, but he still occasionally gets into things so he is crated.

The standard procedure of yelling and him running to the crate is fear. Sitting down to talk to him...... he doesn't understand English, doesn't understand the meaning of you holding your hand up with blood.

I hate to say this, it isn't that you can't trust your best friend, your actions have shown him he can't trust you. Harsh? Yes.... but the yelling and kicking crates etc isn't doing anything but harming the relationship, and may make a mess of your pup.

Back way up and decide first if you are committed to this puppy. Then start taking steps in repairing the relationship. When you leave, crate him. No yelling. Tab289 has some great videos to get you started on training. Make the training fun, _no frustration_.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What they said. I know it's hard but you have to control your emotions. He's not a child and doesn't understand English. He needs to trust you- without that there can't be a good and equitable relationship. He may obey out of fear but that's not a relationship conducive to learnig


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Twyla said:


> I hate to say this, it isn't that you can't trust your best friend, your actions have shown him he can't trust you. Harsh? Yes.... but the yelling and kicking crates etc isn't doing anything but harming the relationship, and may make a mess of your pup.
> 
> Back way up and decide first if you are committed to this puppy. Then start taking steps in repairing the relationship. When you leave, crate him. No yelling. Tab289 has some great videos to get you started on training. Make the training fun, _no frustration_.


This.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I also honestly don't mean to be rude, but you set your dog up to fail. He did fail, then you got angry and aggressive with him for doing exactly what you thought he'd do. He did what is natural to him, which is to protect himself from you. You don't trust him? He's not sounding very trusting of you ATM, either. They are very adapt at reading body language, etc. IMO, if you can't control your temper, re-homing is a good idea. Your dog may bounce back from this episode, or it may take a lot of time and patience to rebuild that relationship. Between my GSD's and my parrots I've learned to NEVER reach for or handle either one if I'm not completely calm. Is this how you normally handle things when your pup does something wrong, or is this an isolated incident? I'm sorry, but I find your reaction kind of disturbing. Thank you, though, for your honesty about the incident. Much to be learned here. 

Wash your hand well with soap and water... put an antibiotic cream on it and cover it. Hopefully your dogs shots are up to date. You may need a tetanus shot if it's out of date. The physical wounds will heal. Time to look at the emotional/mental ones.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

can I ask you...are you ok?!? if my puppies bit me i'd be distressed. take it easy. be calm. i know it seems like everyone is on the puppy's side but it's for YOUR good. we want you and your puppy to succeed. so take everything everyone says in stride, take a deep breath and oblige...


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> So you scared the bejesus out of your dogand got bit when he chose fight over flight?
> 
> He doesn't need obedience. You need to change your approach and control your anger at him over choices you made.
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you for your quick responses
and yes i knew i was out of controll and i did what any instinct of frustration does, ive never been bitten before and did not know how to react and i know he doesnt understand english but i was going to calm him down and feed him maybe thats why he was chewing stuff up. it seems everyone else has their ways of reaching out to their dog this was a one time incident when i approached him in a tense mood but i usally just try to talk it out with him and tell him what he did was bad, everyone teaches their dog differently apparently everyone else ignores it or does something because talking is seen as ridiculous and i would like to know what people actually do. im not a die-hard dog trainer like most of you who have had years of dog experience this is my first dog so i did not know what to do but talk it out im sorry if that seems stupid to you guys but thats all i can do, i understand it was his instinct to bite he was in a cage i would do the same thing i sat with him and pet him and he seems like nothing happened i just want to know will it happen again even if im not in a angry mood.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Your dog bit you in self-defense. That is the way the dog saw it--you were angry, he was scared and backed into a corner, you grabbed at him to pull him out of his crate, he had no idea what you were going to do to him but he assumed the worst, and since escape wasn't an option, he fought back.

Don't get mad at him because he trashed your place. That was YOUR fault for leaving him loose. 

Don't ever reach for dog in a crate when you are angry and he is scared. If you want your dog to come out of his crate, open it, stand back, and call him out in a non-emotional way.

I don't know what you were planning on doing when you wanted to "have a talk" with him, but your methods of discipline do not seem to be working. What you need to do at this point is work on a different kind of relationship with your dog, one that is understanding, cooperative, and positive, not adversarial. You are supposed to be his ally, a leader, not a bully. You need to be on his side, and set him up to succeed, rather than to fail, as you did when you left him loose in the house.

I wouldn't worry as much about obedience training for your dog. You are the one who needs training. Find a trainer or behaviorist who can help teach you a different way of being, a different way of relating to your dog.

In the meantime, I suggest NILIF. It will help keep you unemotional.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Your dog bit you in self-defense. That is the way the dog saw it--you were angry, he was scared and backed into a corner, you grabbed at him to pull him out of his crate, he had no idea what you were going to do to him but he assumed the worst, and since escape wasn't an option, he fought back.
> 
> Don't get mad at him because he trashed your place. That was YOUR fault for leaving him loose.
> 
> ...


No need for me to type a response  you did a perfectly good job at one... so to yours I say, "THIS!"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well his mind is much simpler than yours.

He was chewing stuff up because he is a young dog and it feels so darned good and he had a ball! He is not ready to be let loose. Most of my dogs eventually got there but I still have one who I need to be sure a closet door is locked because he will get into the dog food. My pup is 13 months old and there is no way I would even think of leaving him alone in the house for 5 minutes. All dogs are different though.

He does not understand talking it out and actually has a very short memory. All he knows is you came home, you were mad for some unknown reason, and it scared him. He honestly does not know trashing the house is bad and won't unless you praise him for being good in the house and correct him IMMEDIATELY when caught in the act of doing something wrong (kind of like potty training). They just don't understand punishment for something in the past as they live in the moment. 

What would I do? I am too old to loose my patience anymore. Anything a dog can do is minor compared to rasing kids. Obviously you don't leave him out until he earns it. Calmly Put the dog up. Take a picture for the album so you can laugh later. and calmly work on obedience and control. NILIF, as mentioned, is a great approach.

Also, the crate is kind of like a sacred refuge - respect it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog did choose flight over fight. He ran to his safe place. He couldn't run anywhere else. He was cornered and he knew it. You were out of control and going to hurt or kill him. He did the only think he could do. He bit you. 

I am sorry. You need to keep your puppy contained so that he does not chew up the house while you are not supervising. That is not good for you or for him. Much better to get a Marrow bone, fill it with peanut butter, put it in the freezer, and give it to him before you leave him in his crate. 

Ok, now, you need to calm down. All of this happened because you left a dog out, gave him total freedom, but did not train him first. House training is not just knowing where to eliminate, it means teaching the dog what he can and cannot chew. The way to do this, is to spend time with him in the house, in the room, and when he touches something he shouldn't its EH! Not Yours! And then give him something he can work on. Unless he has serious separation anxiety, you can increase the time he is left, and distance you go. I mean, first you should be able to go from the living room to the kitchen with the dog in the other room -- after he has a good idea of what is and what is not legal. 

Then you should be able to go for 5 minutes into the back yard, then increase it, and increase it. But don't just leave him for 2-10 hours in the house and expect him to lie on the floor working on his bone. 

If you cannot spring from obedience classes, then you really have no business owning a dog. It is just as important as taking the dog to the vet and getting him vaccinated. Your dog needs training. He is bored, and he is confused too. Right now he does not trust you, because you are not trust-worthy. 

Getting angry and then in an angry state, chasing the dog into his crate and dragging him out to punish him is something you need to realize is inappropriate and will create an aggressive, unpredictable and scary dog. Most of our dogs are resilient enough to get over a single incident. But you need to make sure that does not happen again. 

Training your dog, and exercising your dog regularly, tiring him out, working his mind and his body, and building a bond between you by setting your dog up to succeed and then praising him for it, will net you a good, solid companion. Punishing your dog after you set him up to fail, will leave you with an unpredictable and aggressive dog who will most likely require euthanasia due to behavior. Please do not let this happen.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If he's never bitten you before when you weren't angry, I'd guess that he wouldn't do it now. I talk to my dogs and birds all the time. Some of it they get, some of it they don't. My Pug is probably the dumbest dog I've ever seen. I love her to death, though. I tell her she's my little dumb-dumb in a sweet voice and she wags her tail and licks my face. It's more the tone that what you say. Talking to calm the dog is fine. Your mistake was not cooling off before you interacted with the dog. He likely trashed your place because he had the chance to... and that's it. It wasn't to make you mad or wreck your stuff. If he was really, really hungry I'd think he'd have followed his nose and went counter surfing. First dog or not, I hope you take a look at your lack of control with your emotions. Prior to knowing anything about crates, I had a dog eat my sofa...down to the springs every time I left him alone. Stupid, I know. I was young and ignorant. I never even yelled at him for it. I simply didn't know how to keep him contained. It was my fault, and I accepted that. After learning about crates, I was thrilled! IMO, you need to focus on controlling yourself. Changing patterns of behavior aren't easy, but it's possible. Most good things require a lot of work.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Kodias Bear said:


> *i usally just try to talk it out with him and tell him what he did was bad*, everyone teaches their dog differently apparently everyone else ignores it or does something because talking is seen as ridiculous and *i would like to know what people actually do.*


OK, trying to help you out here. I think people may miss this because your post is hard to read as a big block of text.

I am not a trainer myself, so don't want to give the wrong advice. I do know that trying to talk it out with him won't work. Dogs don't really understand correction that comes after the fact. The most I do with my dog is a loud AHH! or NO! if I catch him in the middle of doing something wrong or a quick grab to physically stop him if he's about to get himself or one of my other pets hurt. The instant he stops, everything is happiness and sunshine and 'What a Good Boy!'. For us, this works. For others, maybe not so much.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is an example where a GSD owner needs to understand the nature of a GSD - a dog bred to fight and defend itself when required. Not all dogs have it in them to act out, you just found out that your dog does have nerve and ability to show aggression when cornered and threatened - this does not mean he is a bad dog! It means he is a dog that called on his genetic programming - but you put him in that situation. 

Part of the problem is that you are attributing human emotions and reason to your dog - they operate at a more basic level, and in order to communicate with him, you will have to learn more about dog thinking/emotions/reactions, which is quite different than human feelings and reasoning. 

The way to react right now is to not be afraid of your dog, but give yourself a cooling off period. GSDs don't do well with aggressive behaviour from us in an effort to control them or to impose our will over them - they do well with calm, confident leadership that inspires trust and respect. If you trusted him out of the crate before he was ready to be out of the crate, that was not his error, that was yours.

Agree with others, classes can teach you sooooo much!!! Most six to eight week group classes are not out of reach financially - they usually run around 100 dollars, to 160 dollars or so. Small fee to pay for the lifetime of help it will give you.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kodias Bear said:


> thank you for your quick responses
> and yes i knew i was out of controll and i did what any instinct of frustration does, ive never been bitten before and did not know how to react and i know he doesnt understand english but i was going to calm him down and feed him maybe thats why he was chewing stuff up. it seems everyone else has their ways of reaching out to their dog this was a one time incident when i approached him in a tense mood but i usally just try to talk it out with him and tell him what he did was bad, everyone teaches their dog differently apparently everyone else ignores it or does something because talking is seen as ridiculous and i would like to know what people actually do. im not a die-hard dog trainer like most of you who have had years of dog experience this is my first dog so i did not know what to do but talk it out im sorry if that seems stupid to you guys but thats all i can do, i understand it was his instinct to bite he was in a cage i would do the same thing i sat with him and pet him and he seems like nothing happened i just want to know will it happen again even if im not in a angry mood.


Woolf is a FA dog, more then willing to fight if he can't flight, and in earlier times was more then willing to come up the leash if he couldn't flight or fight. ( We are passed that now  ) First time he bit (last year), we were on a 2 mile trail, pulled him in close on leash, left the park, came home and crated him. Cleaned up the bite and took a few minutes to calm down, then let him out of the crate. I could have easily gotten angry, yelled, screamed whatever.... what good would it have done?

I can't leave Woolf out of the crate when I leave the house, knowing he would find something to get into. If I do, I can't get angry at him or correct him for it when I get home, _because I knew the outcome before I left._ 

As far as discussing with Woolf what he did was wrong, I would love it, if that was possible, but it just isn't. These dogs are incredibly, scary smart, but they don't work that way. 

When Woolf has torn something up, because_ I _left it out for him to get to; and he is right there in the middle of the mess, I place him in a down/stay while I pick it up. I can't justify correcting him for it, when _I_ failed to do my job and pick things up. Thankfully this is a rare occurrence now simply because he's maturing.

As far as your pup biting you when you aren't in an angry mood.... did he bite you before? You may find he acts a bit timid around you for a bit after your display. If he feels trapped you know what he is willing to do. *YOU* are going to have to control your emotions regardless of what your pup does.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

The responses seem a little harsh for a first time dog/GSD owner.

However everyone is trying to help.

Relax.

You need lessons more for yourself than your pup does. 

If you can't take lessons for some reason then find a mentor. Someone who knows dogs.

Your just over your head a bit and need assistance. 

Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jack's Dad said:


> The responses seem a little harsh for a first time dog/GSD owner.
> 
> However everyone is trying to help.
> 
> ...


The dog has bitten. 

His wife wants him to get rid of the dog.

How long does a dog with a bite history live in a pound, Andy?

I think that it is imperative that the dog owner, OP, understand why the dog bit, and what he needs to do. The dog's life is on the line. It is just not a time to mince words and get all flowery. 

This is NOT a bad dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

OP's situation is a common rookie mistake with a dog. 

When I was a kid, the family had a little terrier-mix dog. Everyone told us to swat the dog with a newspaper if she did something wrong, and if she pottied in the house, to rub her nose in it. This was the 1970's.

When I got my first OWN dog in the 1980's, the books I read were Barbara Woodhouse and the Koehler method. My first dog suffered through all of kinds of old-school training in the first few years of her life. Thankfully, she was extremely resilient and forgiving and loved me anyway, despite my own rookie mistakes.

Back then, we didn't have the internet. If I wasn't sure how to handle some training issue with my dog, I had no one to ask. I don't think we even had a trainer in the area at that time, at least not that I knew of. I had to fly by the seat of my pants and read whatever I could find at the library or bookstore. I was 18-20 years old, a college student, and I didn't have a job and so no money to hire a trainer anyway.

Somehow we muddled through, and I learned a lot. If we'd had the internet back then, I sure would have known to do things differently.

We all had to start somewhere. Hopefully the OP will remain unoffended, and continue to learn.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> The dog has bitten.
> 
> His wife wants him to get rid of the dog.
> 
> ...


I'm not suggesting to be flowery. 

He has already been hit with the same admonitions a number of times. More is not necessarily better.

If he is run off how much good will any of the advice do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes, hearing one person tell you that it is your fault and you need to do x y z, is not enough to convince someone. When you have 20 responses and they all say approximately the same thing, then most people with any amount of back bone will consider it and not run screaming for the hills.


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

Personally I think people just need to put the claws away when they are offering the advise yes there is some good advise being said. But seriously getting mad at them for doing something thats already done is stupid and pointless. I know this will get flamed but so what I am tired of seeing new people and new dog owners being flamed foe making a mistake and trying to learn. They can lwarn without being flamed.

Thats all I am done


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Andy, a lot of those responses were being typed at the same exact time. I specifically remember hitting post quick reply, and then going back and reading 3-4 responses. It is not like we read those responses and wrote the same thing in different words.

After you spend five minutes or more typing a few paragraphs, there is no reason to delete it just because someone else said something similar. 

empem, you need to stick around and visit the nutrition threads, and the training threads, and the breeding threads to find claws. This was not bad, really. I just reread the whole thread because I am shocked that people are going into their newbie-protection-mode.

I think that sometimes the level of how we respond depends on what is posted. The guy was very angry, kicked the cage afterwards, his pup runs from him and goes into his crate out of fear, his wife wants the dog gone because she does not trust it now. This is really not someone who needs to be pampered.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, please see if your local library carry's Patricia McConnell's _The Other End of the Leash. _It's a brilliant, approachable introduction to how dogs think. It will help you approach your dog with a fresh perspective and communicate more productively. 

While you are at the library, see if you can pick up a book on meditation. It sounds hokey, but it is incredibly helpful, and most dogs pick up on good energy when their person is meditating will choose to hang out quietly, close by. You and your guy could use some gentle bonding time like that, while you work on letting the past go and laying a new foundation for trust.

I applaud your courage in coming here and being honest about your mistake. Most people in the world who experienced what you did would assume they had a bad dog and not take the the time to reflect and ask for help -- you deserve a lot of credit for setting ego aside in the aftermath and trying to make things better. You are getting _excellent _advice--even though it probably hurts to read some of it, if you follow it, you'll likely be very thankful that you did.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

YES def read "The Other End of the Leash" my vet gives it to everyonbe that brings a puppy in...it makes living with a puppy so much easier!


----------



## Alrod (Aug 4, 2012)

empem90 said:


> Personally I think people just need to put the claws away when they are offering the advise yes there is some good advise being said. But seriously getting mad at them for doing something thats already done is stupid and pointless. I know this will get flamed but so what I am tired of seeing new people and new dog owners being flamed foe making a mistake and trying to learn. They can lwarn without being flamed.
> 
> Thats all I am done


I agree with what you are saying. People can be harsh. But I haven't seen any posts here that are breaking any of the forum rules. Folks on this forum love their German Shepherds, so I think you are going to upset people when you say you kick a dogs cage and yell at the dog. My own opinion is that perhaps the OP needs to take some anger mangement classes. I am not intentionally trying to be harsh, but how else can something like that be said? I would simply call this tough love. I believe everyone is genuinely tring to help the OP.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

empem90 said:


> But seriously getting mad at them for doing something thats already done is stupid and pointless.


I'm not mad, and I don't think there is a lot of flaming going on here. This thread is quite tame compared to some.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

You won't like my answer.....

Unless I read it wrong, it seems that you have no right owning a dog. I found your behavior appalling, and abusive. 
You obviously have an anger control issue, and will continue to take it out on your dog. When he bites you, you'll retaliate even more. 
This is not a good situation for either one of you. 

You should consider finding a suitable home.


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I'm not mad, and I don't think there is a lot of flaming going on here. This thread is quite tame compared to some.


Yeah I get it really isnt as bad as some. While I am considered a new memeber and only recently joined. I have been coming to this forum for well over three years and know how threads like this can go. I just dont think when they get there its beneficial in any form. Thats my point.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am going to wager the OP is a younger adult who has not been through enough life lessons (and anger backfiring on you) to have a super duper great grasp on impulse control. *YET*. He did not beat his dog up; he lost his temper and admitted it. Actually our own physiology makes impulse control come along MUCH later in life than you would think, especially for guys.

I know when we were young marrieds my husband was a bit harsh on some dogs and put his fist through a few walls and I certainly threw some pots and pans (never at him or the dogs). Of course that was during a time when harsh dog training was the norm and it took, of all dogs, an English Springer Spaniel to show us a kindler gentler way was needed..[that little stinker layed my husband open!]..this was almost 30 years ago.

Never to the point of injuring any animal, but definitely loosing his temper. We are, after all human. I have lost my own temper as well but am afraid it is usually kind of stupid and pathetic when I did. Hint. Do NOT, I repeat do NOT throw a bag of flour in anger.

So there, I am 'fessing up' even though it is embarrasing. Ok so what changed? 

We got kids. Learned you can leave a screaming baby in a crib and walk away for a few minutes and breathe slowly and deeply. You learn patience real fast with a child and the alternative makes me shudder if you don't. 

You deal with all kinds of garbage, Having stuff stolen, betrayals, stuff just breaking down, unfair stuff at work, etc etc etc and finally learn to resign yourselves to whatever just happened and find more constructive ways to deal with it.

So my word to the op is don't feel to harshly judged. Welcome to the human race. Take it as a great time to look at ways to release stress and anger in your life. Do some reading about dogs. I liked "Culture Clash" but perhaps that is a dated book, I don't know...but picking up some good books on understainding how dogs' minds work would be a good thing. If you can find a good class, that would be good as well.

Fast forward a few months ago. playing a game of tug with Beau and he does not release nicely, lurches for the ball, and rips me open all the way through the skin. Blood running everywhere. So.....other than "owwwwww" and a restrained urge to swing at him (yes I had the urge to). I get the ball from him. Take him inside to his crate...tend to the wound.....and the next day reach out to someone to help me with getting him to release the tug. It was all my fault and I knew it. 30 years ago, I might have done something else..........It takes time. Dogs take time. 

Love him. Train him. He is being normal. . None of us is perfect.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Great and constructive post Nancy. 

I've lost my temper more than once.

The OP could turn out to be a great dog owner. He admitted he screwed up and asked for help.

I think you just gave it to him.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I am going to wager the OP is a younger adult who has not been through enough life lessons (and anger backfiring on you) to have a super duper great grasp on impulse control. *YET*. He did not beat his dog up; he lost his temper and admitted it. Actually our own physiology makes impulse control come along MUCH later in life than you would think, especially for guys.
> 
> I know when we were young marrieds my husband was a bit harsh on some dogs and put his fist through a few walls and I certainly threw some pots and pans (never at him or the dogs). Of course that was during a time when harsh dog training was the norm and it took, of all dogs, an English Springer Spaniel to show us a kindler gentler way was needed..[that little stinker layed my husband open!]..this was almost 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! A lot of great advice here, for both young and old.

I'll add to the flour story.....don't ever, ever, ever, throw a can of coffee unless you're SURE the top is on tight. (Okay, I know I just dated myself...coffee doesn't come in a can anymore!)


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Do NOT, I repeat do NOT throw a bag of flour in anger.


 Also, never throw cutlery into a sink full of juice glasses. Ahh, aren't temper tantrums fun? I've sure had my share - so relieved that I'm getting mellower with age. Phew!!

I've been bit before too, and most of those times I've asked for it. I've also punched people before, and all of those times the other person's asked for it. If I was your dog, I would have bit you too...you and I might have matching tempers, lol. 

Assure your wife that your dog is trustworthy, but he really didn't have a choice in the matter. Well, he could have whimpered and urinated on himself, but he has better nerves than that. Promise to never loose your temper like that again, and promise to never leave him unattended to get into trouble, and everything will be fine.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I am going to wager the OP is a younger adult who has not been through enough life lessons (and anger backfiring on you) to have a super duper great grasp on impulse control. *YET*. He did not beat his dog up; he lost his temper and admitted it. Actually our own physiology makes impulse control come along MUCH later in life than you would think, especially for guys.
> 
> I know when we were young marrieds my husband was a bit harsh on some dogs and put his fist through a few walls and I certainly threw some pots and pans (never at him or the dogs). Of course that was during a time when harsh dog training was the norm and it took, of all dogs, an English Springer Spaniel to show us a kindler gentler way was needed..[that little stinker layed my husband open!]..this was almost 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


WOW....that is a GREAT post.......


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Anthony8858 said:


> You won't like my answer.....
> 
> Unless I read it wrong, it seems that you have no right owning a dog. I found your behavior appalling, and abusive.
> You obviously have an anger control issue, and will continue to take it out on your dog. When he bites you, you'll retaliate even more.
> ...


I don't like it either, it is harsh and judgemental in tone and will make the OP mad instead of open to advice. He understands he did wrong, he wants to know how to fix the situation. 

He does not need to be tried and convicted, he needs direction and help and education.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Op, while training classes would be ideal for you and your puppy. There are things you can be doing at home until funds are available. BowWowFlix is similar to Netflix for DVD rentals. 


Human Bond With Dogs, Behavior of Dogs and People, Dog Psychology | Patricia McConnell Blog

German Shepherds: Training Through the entire Stages Of Development

Dog Body Language Diagrams

ShirleyChong.com Homepage

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos

Turid Rugaas - Calming Signals Community


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I don't like it either, it is harsh and judgemental in tone and will make the OP mad instead of open to advice. He understands he did wrong, he wants to know how to fix the situation.
> 
> He does not need to be tried and convicted, he needs direction and help and education.


I've dealt with young adults with hard to control anger issues. It's not something someone could come to a forum and correct so easily.

I was cringing while reading his description of events.

This was horrible, I'm sorry.

This showed a complete lack of control on the OP's part. I'm not being judgmental. I'm sorry if it's harsh, but I'm not going to sugar coat his actions either.
If anything, the OP should realize *right here and now*, that his behavior should NEVER be repeated. This guy was THIS close to beating his dog.

Once he gets past his actions, it's only then, that he could concentrate on training himself to train his dog.

Sorry if I was harsh, but his actions warranted zero tolerance from me.


*i come home to a mess i open the door and he bolts out i catch him and he pulls i yell at him to go inside he runs to his kennel standard procedure as he is always mischevious i open his cage door to tell him to go out so i can have a sit down and talk to him i did this all in a very angry mood i reach down and try to pull him out he twists and turns and bites me he drew blood and its kinda bad, i freak out cuz he has never bit me i kicked the cage out of frustration (which now i realize didnt make matters any better) from the outside i show him my bleeding hand to show him how it hurt and he shows his teeth, he never growled or anything just showed his teeth a little i open the door to put him in the laundry room because his cage is a mess now he runs around the house trying to hide or something until he finally goes in the laundry room and i am in tears because my best friend bit me and i dont think i can trust him anymore.*


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I've dealt with young adults with hard to control anger issues. It's not something someone could come to a forum and correct so easily.
> 
> I was cringing while reading his description of events.
> 
> ...


So coming on a forum admitting what you have done, acknowledging it was not a good way to have dealt with the situation and asking for help is not enough for you??
Lets not get overly dramatic about the whole thing.....


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have to say that I'm with Anthony on this one. I get so tired of the poor newbie that totally screwed up and should be forgiven all because he's on here asking for help. No.What is he going to do to the dog the next time he gets mad? What has he done to the dog before this that he's not telling us? This guy has a total anger problem and shouldn't have a dog until he's had help for it. Then, maybe, he can be trusted with a dog down the road.

I will always side for the dog as it's the dog that always loses in situations like this.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would disregard Anthony's post as it's apparent he's never made mistakes so he doesn't understand admitting a wrong doing and wanting to fix something.. don't we wish we were all that perfect.

On that note, a lot of great advice was given here. I for one and glad that you turned to us here to help you with something that you know you needed help with.. Coming from a stubborn woman, I know how hard it is to admit you did wrong by your dog and need help doing right. 

Titan went after my puppy once and I grabbed him by the scruff pinned him on his side and smacked his butt (not hard.) All out of sheer reaction, I was angry, scared, nervous, etc. Have never ever done that before and haven't done it since but I came on this forum after I realized what I had just done and told my story and asked for help. I got a lot of great and wonderful advice on here mixed in with a lot of people like Anthony who thinks everyone should be perfect and told me to rehome my dog.. some called me an abuser, told me to go to anger management and blah blah blah. I took everything with a grain of salt and learned from it. My relationship with Titan is awesome.. was before that incident and was after. It took me realizing what I did, listening to the people who offered great advice and ignore the jerks who just wanted to judge and stir the pot. (there's my embarrassing story)

Like people said. Take a step back, put yourself in his shoes for just a minute and it might give you a little perspective. Think about him as this little puppy, finally getting to play with all the things daddy gets to play with.. then you come home and he's just super excited to show you how much fun he had only you are not at all excited... and continue with that. You have to remember they don't understand and rationalize like we do. The books people suggested on behavior are great reads and will offer a ton of perspective. Something I have to do when I get mad at Titan for something is take a step back. breathe for a few and approach him in a different way. Dog don't tend to respond when you are angry.. same as humans. If someone came at you when you have absolutely no idea what happened, how would you react. I'm sure it wouldn't be calm and collective. Just think about the situation and how you could have approached it differently. Take every piece of advice here and apply it. I don't think you ruined your dog and I don't think he will bite you just randomly.. the situation was apparent.. he was scared you went at him, he didn't have anywhere to go and bit you. Don't do that again and I think you will be fine


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I have to say that I'm with Anthony on this one. I get so tired of the poor newbie that totally screwed up and should be forgiven all because he's on here asking for help. No. This guy has a total anger problem and shouldn't have a dog until he's had help for it. Then, maybe, he can be trusted with a dog down the road.


So I'm unsure how this means he has an anger issue. People get mad. That's frustrating. He didn't beat the dang dog, and truthfully don't think he would have. Unless he has posted multiple other anger reacting posts, I hardly believe this constitutes him as having anger problems.. if Titan bit me, I would be pretty fricken pissed.. probably yell at him and say a few choice words, yell at him and tell him to go to bed..Now I'd then probably come on here and do exactly what this man did.. Should i give up my dog and go to anger management??? Um.. I'd say probably not..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is not normal behavior for someone that's upset with their dog. This is the behavior of someone out of control and their future behavior is determined by their past behavior unless there's a serious change made, like anger management classes.

If you want to do the Oh, poor newbie thing, you go right ahead. I'm not.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

sparra said:


> So coming on a forum admitting what you have done, acknowledging it was not a good way to have dealt with the situation and asking for help is not enough for you??
> *Lets not get overly dramatic about the whole thing.....*


*
*

You don't think kicking a crate, yelling, and grabbing at a fearful dog, drawing blood, and attempting to show it to the dog, who in return shows his teeth, warrants the dramatic response?
I see a big red flag. I'm sorry.
This is more serious than you realize.

I'm actually quite surprised that most of you didn't see it as I did. I've seen people suggest giving up their best friend for putting their dog in a dog park. 
Yet, here's a dog in the hands of a potentially unstable owner, yet we feel that we could correct his issues in a forum discussion.

I apologize if I offended anyone. I've been a happy member here, and have complete respect for the moderators. I don't want to cause any problems.


I hope the OP sticks around. I'd like to monitor this dog's progress.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> [/B]
> 
> You don't think kicking a crate, yelling, and grabbing at a fearful dog, drawing blood, and attempting to show it to the dog, who in return shows his teeth, warrants the dramatic response?
> I see a big red flag. I'm sorry.
> ...


Yes, kicking the crate was probably not the way to go. If he has done that before, then I see a problem, but if this just happened once because of the situation, and he recognizes it then why is that so wrong? The way I took what the OP said was that he got mad, tried to pull the dog out because h wanted ot talk to him, the dog bit him, he kicked the crate and showed his hand to the dog as in "look what you did!" Then someone who realized what he did and did the "oh crap what did I do??!" and came on here to ask for help. I don't think that warrants the comment of him being unstable or to rehome his dog. I think that warrants a "hey! you shouldn't do that, ever." with advice and asking for progress reports.. maybe I'm a softy I don't know but if someone came to me and with a problem they knew they had.. i wouldn't turn them away an tell them what a horrible person they were. I would help them figure out how to fix the problem and not let it happen again. Then if they argued with my advice and didn't admit to the wrongdoing.. then that's a problem. But someone who honestly realizes what they did and changes it, as it appears he is wanting to do, is ok in my book.

I am sorry if what I said in my post offended you. the perfect comment. I have liked a lot of other things you had said on other threads but I couldn't agree with you here.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got a wicked temper, and you didn't offend me. I actually agree with you and Elaine to a certain extent: if this is an average day with the usual outcome, then for sure rehome the dog before OP is seriously injured. This dog isn't going to take the abuse. Or, he could have had a momentary lapse in good judgement and let his temper get the better of him, which he seems to indicate, and won't behave like this in the future.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> So I'm unsure how this means he has an anger issue. People get mad. That's frustrating. He didn't beat the dang dog, and truthfully don't think he would have. Unless he has posted multiple other anger reacting posts, I hardly believe this constitutes him as having anger problems.. *if Titan bit me, I would be pretty fricken pissed.. probably yell at him and say a few choice words, yell at him and tell him to go to bed..Now I'd then probably come on here and do exactly what this man did.. Should i give up my dog and go to anger management??? Um.. I'd say probably not.*.



If your own dog bit you, it would more than likely be caused by your own actions. Balanced dogs don't bite their owners.
You would have no right to be mad. But now I understand why you're agreeing with the OP.

Dogs that get their crates kicked, chased, grabbed, and scolded in an aggressive manner, then locked in the laundry room, bite their owners.

Geez, can you think of a better way to raise a fear based dog?

Unfortunately, these are the dogs that end up in shelters because they bit their owners, and face being euthanized.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Elaine said:


> This is not normal behavior for someone that's upset with their dog. This is the behavior of someone out of control and their future behavior is determined by their past behavior unless there's a serious change made, like anger management classes.
> 
> If you want to do the Oh, poor newbie thing, you go right ahead. I'm not.


This isn't the poor newbie thing. This is someone recognizing they did something wrong and wanting to fix it.. why should he be punished for that?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anthony8858 said:


> [/B]
> 
> You don't think kicking a crate, yelling, and grabbing at a fearful dog, drawing blood, and attempting to show it to the dog, who in return shows his teeth, warrants the dramatic response?
> I see a big red flag. I'm sorry.
> ...


I think many of us saw the red flags you saw, but tried to be moderate in our response first, to just not make the fellow mad and leave -- how will we help the dog then? But also because with our first dogs, many of us made our share of mistakes, I know I did.

Of course our moderation got us slammed for being cruel and mean to the newbie. Huh? But yeah, we are evil lot. 

My concern is for the dog, who is young and untrained, and destructive when left free and alone and bored. It is a recipe that too often lands in the pound. And in the pound, this dog does not stand a chance. Even though, this dog exhibits normal young, untrained, bored dog behavior.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> If your own dog bit you, it would more than likely be caused by your own actions. Balanced dogs don't bite their owners.
> You would have no right to be mad. But now I understand why you're agreeing with the OP.
> 
> Dogs that get their crates kicked, chased, grabbed, and scolded in an aggressive manner, then locked in the laundry room, bite their owners.
> ...


So I'm gonna guess you've never yelled at someone in anger? Good to know you are always calm and collective. I didn't say I would beat him. I said I would yell, because my dog bit me.. you are correct, however, if Titan for some reason bit me, I have no doubt it's because I would have had to do something to get him to that point. he is, in fact, a very stable dog and I could never ever see that happening. But I know my reactions. I also know that's why I would tell him to go to bed. because he would go sit away form me and my anger, and I could calm down. And I'm not sure if you are saying I'm training a fear based dog or not, but I'm gonna say that any normal person how gets bit by their animal would probably get a little angry and tell their dog to go lay down or go to bed or whatever to get the dog away from them.. not sure that means the dog is fear based at all..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> So I'm gonna guess you've never yelled at someone in anger? Good to know you are always calm and collective. I didn't say I would beat him. I said I would yell, because my dog bit me.. you are correct, however, if Titan for some reason bit me, I have no doubt it's because I would have had to do something to get him to that point. he is, in fact, a very stable dog and I could never ever see that happening. But I know my reactions. I also know that's why I would tell him to go to bed. because he would go sit away form me and my anger, and I could calm down.


Big difference between a "someone" and a young dog. I've had lots of opportunities to yell at people, but always try to keep it light.
I was a martial artist for many years. If I acted before thinking, I'd be in big trouble.

Yelling at a dog doesn't work.


Even AFTER your dog bit you, yelling at him would be wrong. First ask yourself WHY your dog bit you. Do you honestly think yelling at a fear reactive dog is the way to avoid this in the future?
I think not.

Also, back to the OP.... That dog showed his teeth when the OP reached into the crate. 
This is NOT the first time this happened. That dog has been down this road before.

Selzer, I'm not one to worry about being politically correct.
The OP won't run. If anything, the amount of info and reaction should benefit both the OP and the dog.
I'm sure he'll give second thought about his aggression towards dog, after reading this thread.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Big difference between a "someone" and a young dog. I've had lots of opportunities to yell at people, but always try to keep it light.
> I was a martial artist for many years. If I acted before thinking, I'd be in big trouble.
> 
> Yelling at a dog doesn't work.
> ...


Who said anything about a fear reactive dog? That is N entirely different story all together.. but I digress.. PM me if you care to clarify.. as I feel we may have steered away from th OP. You are correct he will get a lot out of this thread regardless and I hope keeps us updated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think by now the OP gets the point. Any additional blaming won't help this person.
Check out the APDT website and hire a good trainer in your area for one-on-one-training before you take him to a class. You both need to learn to trust each other again. It will take a while but dogs are amazing animals and more flexible than many people I know.
I want to commend you for being honest; that is the first step to a better relationship between you and your dog.
Another good book is "The Culture Clash" (forgot the author). Enjoy your dog for who he is. Realize that you have the privilege of having a German Shepherd. 
Good luck to you and the dog. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Who said anything about a fear reactive dog? That is N entirely different story all together.. but I digress.. PM me if you care to clarify.. as I feel we may have steered away from th OP. You are correct he will get a lot out of this thread regardless and I hope keeps us updated.


"Fear reactive" was generalized... I meant that the dog reacted the way he did, because he was afraid of his owner.

I do hope the OP reads all the replies.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> "Fear reactive" was generalized... I meant that the dog reacted the way he did, because he was afraid of his owner.
> 
> I do hope the OP reads all the replies.


Oh ok. I understand what you meant.. read that wrong.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh ok. I understand what you meant.. read that wrong.


Peace 

Sorry if I ranted. This one hit a soft spot.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting to observe that those who are worried about the OP's supposed anger management problems have written the most angry posts.

I hope he comes back but I doubt it.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Interesting to observe that those who are worried about the OP's supposed anger management problems have written the most angry posts.
> 
> I hope he comes back but I doubt it.


This is the internet... No one can hear you scream.
I was never angry. I was upset that that dog was seemed so afraid.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Elaine said:


> This is not normal behavior for someone that's upset with their dog.


I disagree.....it is not the behavior of most on a dog forum BUT for the average Joe who has never owned a dog before I think expecting the dog to understand what it has done and feel guilt about it is VERY common. Most dog owners don't realize that a dog doesn't see things as we do....why do you think the pounds are full.....isn't that why most are here....to try to educate the uneducated on how their dog sees things??
Maybe most do not loose their temper quite to this extent but there are plenty of dogs getting yelled at, smacked and kicked because of uneducated owners.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks again for the the responses and yes like jack's dad mentioned i am a first time dog owner and just because i am clue less about dogs shouldn't mean i shouldnt be able to own one. yet that doesn't justify the behavior i showed today

I would also like to make it clear that i did not or never was my intention that i was going to beat my dog i was going to talk with him and feed him and help me relax ( i know its silly but my father who is very old fashion and not very bright with dogs but is more guided spiritually told me to try it)

i would have to be insane to go one on one with a GSD and i also did not kick the cage repeatively or like a mad man like it seems to be i kicked out of impulse of the bite like i said first bite ever from any dog i did not contain my emotions and was guided by my frustration. i do appreciate the non sugar coated responses some where helpful and the rest mostly directed at me for being a sinister owner that is abusive but you guys love your GSD'S and i can understand how it would anger you to hear about a little one being mistreated.

i am not an abusive owner that hits him constantly i am a young adult with no wisdom on dogs and i got one for the companionship and i let down my companion by frightening him into biting me this was not his fault it was mine.

he is not very agressive sure he is bity when we play and sometimes gets carried away with other dogs but never has shown his teeth at me because i never gave him a reason to until today.

and i will not give him to a pound either for doing something i caused if anyone needs to go is me for not being able to react the way i should but like i repeatedly have mentioned first bite freaked me out not everyone reacts the same.

i will use the techniques you have posted about teaching him not to touch things that are not his and slowly giving him space to trust. he is very attached to me and follows me everywhere around the house and i will try my hardest to train him the right way and given the time i will seek for classes because i dont have a pet to feed and walk i have a friend to love and cherish and also discipline.

Thank you.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Kodias Bear said:


> i will use the techniques you have posted about teaching him not to touch things that are not his and slowly giving him space to trust. he is very attached to me and follows me everywhere around the house and i will try my hardest to train him the right way and given the time i will seek for classes because i dont have a pet to feed and walk i have a friend to love and cherish and also discipline.
> 
> Thank you.


Good for you!!!
Good luck with it and I hope you stick around


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kodias Bear....

Thank you for coming back even after the bashing. You've got guts 

Look through the forum, there is a ton of information in it. Read, read and read more. Visit the many links posted in msges, even more information.

Keep us posted on the progress you are making with your pup. If something comes up and you aren't sure how to handle it.... ask!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kodias Bear said:


> thanks again for the the responses and yes like jack's dad mentioned i am a first time dog owner and just because i am clue less about dogs shouldn't mean i shouldnt be able to own one. yet that doesn't justify the behavior i showed today
> 
> I would also like to make it clear that i did not or never was my intention that i was going to beat my dog i was going to talk with him and feed him and help me relax ( i know its silly but my father who is very old fashion and not very bright with dogs but is more guided spiritually told me to try it)
> 
> ...



Glad you're back. I would like to shake your hand.

Sorry if I was a bit harsh, but I hope I made my point that you shouldn't lose your temper with your dog anymore.
He will give you so much love, in exchange for the same.

I have a 13 month old GSD, and I've been here since she was 12 weeks. I've made my share of mistakes, and I've learned SO much along the way.

I want you to stick around, post regular updates, and ask lots of questions.
I promise you will be a well informed owner, and learn to deal with the many challenges raising a GSD could bring.

Again, my apology if I came on strong.
Good luck.

Don't forget to post pictures. We like pictures.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

sparra said:


> Good for you!!!
> Good luck with it and I hope you stick around


 Me too.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Forgot to ask....

Where are you located?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I talk to my dog too  He doesn't totally understand exatly what I'm saying, but he understands me better than most people do. 

This is a great place to learn things and ask questions, and I'm glad you're tough enough to handle some of the answers you might not have wanted to hear. We all certainly do love our dogs, and you obviously belong here.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Glad you're back. I would like to shake your hand.
> 
> Sorry if I was a bit harsh, but I hope I made my point that you shouldn't lose your temper with your dog anymore.
> He will give you so much love, in exchange for the same.
> ...


It's ok to be honest i know i don't have anger issues so people can say what they feel and i respect that i am a newbie and this isn't a habitual thing if it was i wouldn't have come and posted my shameful story to you fellas/ladies. i hope one day i will be as wise as most of you are with dogs.


http://i46.tinypic.com/11abwnk.jpg
he is the classic tan and brown one the white one is my neighbors

http://i45.tinypic.com/24g2bm9.jpg

i am in south carolina btw


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is beautiful. Real nice looking dog.
You BETTER make it your business to learn everything you can from the people here 

You also better resize your pictures. The moderator will zap them if you don't.

Take them down to 800 dpi on the long side .


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a gracious response. I think that you and your lovely dog will be fine. Do read "The Other End of the Leash." I will confess that I also talk to my dogs about my expectations...I don't expect them to understand but I talk anyway. Yesterday, I followed Havoc outside and scolded him for wanting to play after dinner. Our neighbor thought that was hilarious.

He was outside walking his cat.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I am going to wager the OP is a younger adult who has not been through enough life lessons (and anger backfiring on you) to have a super duper great grasp on impulse control. *YET*. He did not beat his dog up; he lost his temper and admitted it. Actually our own physiology makes impulse control come along MUCH later in life than you would think, especially for guys.
> 
> I know when we were young marrieds my husband was a bit harsh on some dogs and put his fist through a few walls and I certainly threw some pots and pans (never at him or the dogs). Of course that was during a time when harsh dog training was the norm and it took, of all dogs, an English Springer Spaniel to show us a kindler gentler way was needed..[that little stinker layed my husband open!]..this was almost 30 years ago.
> 
> ...



Beautifully written and very true, all of it.
Thank you!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

[url said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/11abwnk.jpg[/url]
> he is the classic tan and brown one the white one is my neighbors
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/24g2bm9.jpg


Kinda off topic, but I really like the contrasting colors of the 2 GSDs in the pictures. 

There's a first of everything! I've been angry and made my fair share of mistakes with my dogs.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@ the OP.
_I'm sorry...I must admit I only read the first page......_
Please get this book. **A dog's mind**
It is a very good book and can possibly explain how to understand your dog.
Until you can understand "why your dog acts, reacts, behaves and expresses" himself like he does......you can not help your dog... to understand you either.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Peace
> 
> Sorry if I ranted. This one hit a soft spot.


No worries  I think I did some ranting of my own. We both meant well!

Glad the OP came back and responded in such a way. Hope we get updates and plenty of pictures!


----------

